# HELP! Is my rat pregnant?



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay so ive had my rat for about a week, she is 7 weeks old and I got her from a pet store, when I bought her she was kept in the same cage as her brothers :/.. and i'm just wondering, how can I tell if she is pregnant? I have looked on many sites and they all say different things about telling whether she is or not, these are the signs I have seen so far:
1) When she stands up on her two back feet I can see all her nipples, they are not overly obvious just tiny little dots.
2) Since I got her every morning I would wake up and she has re-arranged her stuff, especially her bedding, like digging holes in it to lay in etc, and last night I put a wooden box in her cage and woke up this morning to find she had built a wall of bedding at the opening of it (it was an open sort of box so she made it more secluded). She is sitting in it now and will nibble my fingers gently whenever I go near it, she never ever bites any other time and doesnt bite when I go near her other nesting box.
3) She looks alot erm.. rounder then she did yesterday, especially when she stands up and her belly bulges out.

I am quite worried if she is pregnant because she is actually my first rat & i'm still learning to bond with her etc, I am also scared about finding good homes for the babies, there's no way i'm taking them to the pet shop to be sold as feeder rats and im not sure if there are any rescue's around my area, and I doubt an actuall breeder will take her in and no one I know likes rats  

Any replies are grately appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

I also just placed some shredded tissues in her cage and the first thing she did was put it in her nesting box..


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Honestly, you will know she is pregnant when she has babies. Until then, she could just be growing and developing normally and making her home cozy. Many rats go through their pregnancy without a single sign... until the babies come of course. On the other hand a rat can get pregnant, the reabsorb her pregnancy. And then this nesting behavior could just be your rats individual personality. Time will tell though and you won't have to wait long, 21-23 days is the average gestition so you will know in 3 weeks or less. Till then, hang in there and try to not let the anticipation kill you


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahh thanks.. i think it is going to kill me  kind of hoping she does but nervous about it at the same time!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I wouldntbe too hopeful for a litter if I were you. At her age it could be detrimental to her health, especially with her unknown background. An 11 year old girl _could_ have a baby, but would the baby be healthy and would the girl come through the pregnancy okay? All things to consider. I think she ill be fortunate to reabsorb them :-\


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

She is VERY young. Her nipples really concern me though. That is a sure fire sign. That was the case with my mommies. If you lay her on her back, back still arched a bit in your hands, do you still see the nipples? Like, are they "popped"?


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

I just checked it was kinda hard to tell cause she kept wriggling out but I saw them, they look bigger then this morning  she'll be 8 weeks tomorrow, I hope she will be okay.


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, do you have to struggle to see them or are they like bam in your face? If she's pregnant, they'll be NO mistaking those nipples, lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There is a small possibility of pregnancy with your girl, but if she was only in with her brothers nowhere near as likely as if she was with dad or an adult male. The baby boys likely just want to play and may be fertile but "don't know what to do with it yet" LOL

The best thing to do is to get a digital scale (postal or kitchen, must be at least able to weigh in 2 gram increments)and weigh your wee one every day at the same time. Record the weight in grams and then post it here, so we can help you determine pregnancy or not.

Baby rats get belly bulges all the time and fool us regularly, but the weight gain never lies.

As for nesting, its not a sure-fire sign, it sounds like you got a single rat (you will have to get her a companion if she's not pregnant) and she's bored and playing and nesting since she doesn't have a friend to play with or cuddle with or groom, etc.


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Well the top two are very noticable.. the rest arent as big, yeah I was going to get a buddy when I had more money to buy a bigger cage and everything so I hope thats just it, as for the weighing I dont think I have any scales like that but i'll try my best to find some and keep you's updated! Thanks everyone!


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

With my experience in preg rats you will def know when you see all of her nipples sticking out when she is climbing on her cage of you hold her by the tail. they will pop out like she had no hair at all. also if she is far enough along you can just hold her by the stomach area and you can just feel the bulge where the babys are. but thats usually about 15 days in or so.


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

I know know for sure, 7 babies


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

7 is better than 17 at least. =P


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

urr..... congratulations?!!?!  ....any pics?


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

8 babies actually!! Ill be sure to post some when I take them, just letting them all rest so i'll do it sometime today, My main concern was her health as she is so young but she seems fine! thanks guys!


----------

